

Writing Quick Code in C++, Quickly - AndreyKarpov
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/2013/Writing-Quick-Code-in-Cpp-Quickly?video

======
lutusp
Not likely. I've often said you can write fast programs, and you can write
programs fast, but you can't write fast programs fast.

